# How much should a 6 month old Boer Doe weigh?



## ThePigeonKid (Jul 20, 2013)

Is 45-50lbs good or not?


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jul 20, 2013)

I seen an ad on craigslist 6 month old Boer Doe for  $100 OBO  They got it for the fair and are getting rid of her now.  So I was wondering if she would be worth getting?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 20, 2013)

If your not going to show her I wouldn't worry to much. She might be a percentage boer that they just didn't feed right for showing and didn't make weight. But yes that does sound pretty small. My 88% boer girls at almost 4 months are nearly 50 or 60, and I think they look more Nubian in body to me. 

Would you get her for breeding or eating?


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jul 20, 2013)

I would be getting her for breeding.

Do you think she would be good for breeding?  If so, how much less should I offer?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 20, 2013)

I would take into account how she was fed and conformation. Does she have nice wide hips, how are her teats (does she have 1-1 or what not) and how she was fed. Is she full blood boer, percentage etc. Was she a twin, triplet or so on? How was she fed?

If you like her and she has enough frame to her, I don't see why not to get her. She can always gain weight and condition, frame can be genetic.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 20, 2013)

ThePigeonKid said:
			
		

> Is 45-50lbs good or not?


That is pretty small for a Boer. I bought a couple of does that weighed 75# at 5 months, and have others equal or larger size than that.

Agree with Ashley though about her feed program and conformation. Anything you could find out about her would be helpful.

She could be out of good stock and her phenotype is not necessarily representing her genotype (she could have good kids despite being small herself). There are lots of cases of so-so does having nice kids when bred to a good buck.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 20, 2013)

ThePigeonKid said:
			
		

> Is 45-50lbs good or not?


That is small. We weighed 2 of our just turned 4 month old does yesterday. One is 80.5 and the other is 81.8.

Donna


----------

